# Gaspari not at Olympia



## Sandpig (Aug 29, 2014)

I was just checkin the floor plan to see where we (Cutler Athletics) will be located and I noticed Gaspari doesn't have a booth.

I realize they are for sale or something but I would think you'd stiil want to keep your name out there.


----------



## MattG (Aug 29, 2014)

It cost a lot to set up at something like that? Maybe hurtin for money to bad to afford it?


----------



## AnaSCI (Aug 29, 2014)

Not sure about Gaspari but make sure to get some good pics out there for us


----------



## Sandpig (Aug 29, 2014)

AnaSCI said:


> Not sure about Gaspari but make sure to get some good pics out there for us


If it's anywhere v as crazy as last year I won't have much time for pics
Seeing Jay's not competing maybe it won't be
Who knows


----------



## Iceman74 (Aug 30, 2014)

Did Flex Lewis leave Gaspari because Rich is him selling the business or was it due to a better contract?

Gaspari lost my business when he changed the formula of Myofusion to that Probiotic crap. I'm sure I'm not the only one to move on after that.


----------



## Sandpig (Aug 30, 2014)

Ice I'm not sure. But I'm pretty sure he has to sell because of the divorce.

I had heard before the divorced even happened that she was going to go after him for everything.

I don't think Liz is well liked in the industry. Probably why she is not "getting" the company.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 30, 2014)

Flex has been with bsn for a while now.

http://www.flexlewis.net/blog/2x-olympia-212-champ-signs-with-bsn/


----------



## Iceman74 (Aug 30, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Flex has been with bsn for a while now.
> 
> 2X Olympia 212 Champ Signs with BSN | Flex Lewis



I know he's been with BSN for a while now, but some things you can see coming. For all I know, Rich could have given him a heads up, or Liz could have, or Flex could be a smart businessman. I've talked to Flex a few times at the Arnold Classic... seems like a really good guy. He doesn't mind taking a few minutes to bs with people/fans along with posing for pictures and signing autographs.


----------



## Alinshop (Aug 31, 2014)

AnaSCI said:


> Not sure about Gaspari but make sure to get some good pics out there for us



Pictures would be cool.


----------



## swolesearcher (Aug 31, 2014)

they`ve always had shitty products so.. that`s what you get when you`re not honest


----------



## Iceman74 (Aug 31, 2014)

swolesearcher said:


> they`ve always had shitty products so.. that`s what you get when you`re not honest



Before I came to the dark side and really started reading on real 'steroid websites', a few of the Gaspari products were among my favorite supplements. Not sure what all you've tried, but at just 24 years old, you're probably not even old enough to have used the better products that he carried back in his first few years of business. The ph/ds he carried had a pretty good reputation and decent results. Also, Plasma Jet created some serious blood flow (great for sex) and Chocolate Myofusion was pretty damn tasty.


----------



## swolesearcher (Aug 31, 2014)

Iceman74 said:


> Before I came to the dark side and really started reading on real 'steroid websites', a few of the Gaspari products were among my favorite supplements. Not sure what all you've tried, but at just 24 years old, you're probably not even old enough to have used the better products that he carried back in his first few years of business. The ph/ds he carried had a pretty good reputation and decent results. Also, Plasma Jet created some serious blood flow (great for sex) and Chocolate Myofusion was pretty damn tasty.



yeah you`re probably right that i might be too young to have even seen those good products.
I guess they switched up and got worse because I`ve tried myofusion vanilla back in 2011 and they were full of sugar, then i tried sizeon and a couple of their preworkouts and didn`t like any of them.


----------



## Iceman74 (Aug 31, 2014)

swolesearcher said:


> yeah you`re probably right that i might be too young to have even seen those good products.
> I guess they switched up and got worse because I`ve tried myofusion vanilla back in 2011 and they were full of sugar, then i tried sizeon and a couple of their preworkouts and didn`t like any of them.



There was probably a little too much sugar in the original Myofusion, but it was worth it to me because I loved the taste of it. When they switched over to the Probiotic formula, probably the one you tried, it sucked!!! I ordered 2 of the big jugs (chocolate) and that was the end of that - no more Gaspari protein for me.  Honestly, I only tried Size On a for a couple/few and it bloated me so bad and had I little to no noticeable results that it wasn't worth the money to take it... so we definitely agree there. Never tried the pre workouts because I used to be real sensitive to stimulants... now I can take 200mg of caffeine and take a nap an hour later. lol


----------



## swolesearcher (Aug 31, 2014)

Iceman74 said:


> There was probably a little too much sugar in the original Myofusion, but it was worth it to me because I loved the taste of it. When they switched over to the Probiotic formula, probably the one you tried, it sucked!!! I ordered 2 of the big jugs (chocolate) and that was the end of that - no more Gaspari protein for me.  Honestly, I only tried Size On a for a couple/few and it bloated me so bad and had I little to no noticeable results that it wasn't worth the money to take it... so we definitely agree there. Never tried the pre workouts because I used to be real sensitive to stimulants... now I can take 200mg of caffeine and take a nap an hour later. lol



yeah i definitely agree with you. I guess now we know why they don`t sell anymore. Rich probably thought he was going to make more money by doing those "changes" to his products.. but in the end he obviously didn`t. 
sometimes its better to earn a little less money but keep your clients instead of taking such big risks and ending up like that. It was a pretty big company too i think.
what happens to branch warren and hidetada yamagishi now? they need a new sponsor


----------



## Iceman74 (Aug 31, 2014)

swolesearcher said:


> yeah i definitely agree with you. I guess now we know why they don`t sell anymore. Rich probably thought he was going to make more money by doing those "changes" to his products.. but in the end he obviously didn`t.
> sometimes its better to earn a little less money but keep your clients instead of taking such big risks and ending up like that. It was a pretty big company too i think.
> what happens to branch warren and hidetada yamagishi now? they need a new sponsor



Agreed!

Haven't heard anything  about them yet, but I really like Hidetada. I talked with him a couple times at the Arnold Classic and he seemed like he was a really good guy - very humble and friendly. He even asked if I competed...  lol. Told him I wasn't nearly big enough for that. That kicked off a 10 minute conversation about all kinds of things. Of course I never brought up juice, but I wouldn't mind piquing his brain on that subject.


----------



## swolesearcher (Aug 31, 2014)

Iceman74 said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Haven't heard anything  about them yet, but I really like Hidetada. I talked with him a couple times at the Arnold Classic and he seemed like he was a really good guy - very humble and friendly. He even asked if I competed...  lol. Told him I wasn't nearly big enough for that. That kicked off a 10 minute conversation about all kinds of things. Of course I never brought up juice, but I wouldn't mind piquing his brain on that subject.



yeah he looks like a very humble and nice guy. i just hope he`ll find another sponsor soon.


----------



## Sandpig (Aug 31, 2014)

I've used a lot of Gaspari products over the years
I used v to get them for free
I still like Glycofuse as my intra workout carb source


----------



## Iceman74 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> I've used a lot of Gaspari products over the years
> I used v to get them for free
> I still like Glycofuse as my intra workout carb source



I've read that Glycofuse was a good product, I might have to try it someday.


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 10, 2014)

They had some very good interesting cutting edge products
over the years. I was always impressed for OTC products quality.


----------

